# Long time stalker, new mouse owner



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

A big hello from California. I found this site a while ago when I first purchased a group of rats. Yay for random internet browsing! Anyway, I have been researching mice for about a year now, and finally decided to get a small colony of girls (I only want 3-4 max). I'll post the whole story of what happened from there in a thread later... Anyway, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! What part of California are you in? I know we've got folks in Southern California, but the state as a whole seems pretty active with mouse shows and the whole mess. Soooo jealous!


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

Southern California, San Diego to be exact. I'd be interested in meeting more people around me that can teach me about keeping and breeding mice! I'd love to have a mentor for when I decide to breed on my own.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

hello


----------

